# Added Roofing Ventilation, Experiencing moisture issues in the Attic in Humid Louisiana



## abbotttj316 (5 mo ago)

Back in the spring I had a new roof installed which included adding ventilation that was not previously there (Ventsure inflows and turbines). Since then, I have had nothing but problems with moisture in the attic, specifically relating to my HVAC system. The HVAC system feels like a sweaty water bottle on a summer day. I've had HVAC technicians out 3x to troubleshoot overflowing pans and dripping from the air intake (still happening). Vents registers in ceiling are sweating too. Additionally there are patches of drywall that constantly feel damp to the touch (attic has a finished conditioned space) and there mold appearing in some places.

My question is, does adding ventilation to the roof in Louisiana add no benefit bc of the humidity? I'm about to spend $2,500 to have the roofing contractor close everything back up bc I think I am out of options. Or do I need to continue troubleshooting issues with HVAC techs?

Logically, ventilation helps extend the roofs life, but the more I think about it, the more I realize that introducing Louisiana humidity into the space is causing far worse problems.


----------

